# Need help with equipment



## makseed86 (May 10, 2022)

What of these pen I will need for growing auto flower indoor and what else I will need 
Thanks alot .


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

Growing hydro or dirt?
Personally, I buy the cheap ones off of eBay or Amazon and buy two or three at a time. They can last up to a year or more or die on ya in two months. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## makseed86 (May 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Growing hydro or dirt?
> Personally, I buy the cheap ones off of eBay or Amazon and buy two or three at a time. They can last up to a year or more or die on ya in two months. It's a crap shoot.


Growing in soil


----------



## Hippie420 (May 10, 2022)

You'll have to wait for the soil boys/girls to show up. I'm hydro inside and dirt outside, but once I transplant them outside, I let Mama Nature take care of them other than tilling in some compost.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 10, 2022)

makseed86 said:


> What of these pen I will need for growing auto flower indoor and what else I will need
> Thanks alot .


I haven’t tried auto flower yet. That will be my next grow I think. But you will for sure need a good PH pen for checking your water in and sometimes out. I don’t use this brand but @boo recommend them I think. Maybe he will chime in. Good luck with your grow. I’ll be checking in on you please post updates on your grow so I can learn something


----------



## joeb631a (May 10, 2022)

I have the last one BPf6 and so far so good


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I have the last one BPf6 and so far so good


I too have the last one going on 2 yrs now
Trick is to keep the probes wet when stored


----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)

I’ve been using a HM dual TDS monitor for over 10 years. 

The reason pens die is because water gets in them. Get one with the probe on a wire. 

There are no caps to keep the probe wet, the probe is 2 pieces of stainless steel. I’ve never cleaned it or calibrated it. It dries out between every use. Works great, as it always has.

You drop the probe in water and start mixing nutes. Watch the display.









						HM Digital® DM-1: In-Line Dual TDS Monitor - Reef Pure RO Systems
					

A TDS monitor, like the HM Digital® DM-1 TDS Monitor, is a vital part of any RO/DI system.  It plays a major role in ensuring that your system is performing at it’s best and continues to do so. It will alert you to when it is time to replace RO membranes and DI resin as well as ensure that the...




					reefpurero.com.au


----------



## boo (May 10, 2022)

I use the blulab pen and have for about 2 years...as mentioned, the probes need to stay wet...it's waterproof so no worries about it getting wet...mebbe $40 on amazon...


----------



## RosterMan (May 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I use the blulab pen and have for about 2 years...as mentioned, the probes need to stay wet...it's waterproof so no worries about it getting wet...mebbe $40 on amazon...


My have gone up I paid more a while ago
$71.67 now


----------



## pute (May 10, 2022)

I have gone to through a few pens in my day.  My latest is my favorite...Apera Instruments PH 20....$50


----------



## zem (May 10, 2022)

I have the last one B3F and it has worked great since 7 years until today. I store the probe submerged in a 5.5-5.8 fertilizer solution and change it every now and then but i am in hydro. For soil you would need to store it at 6-6.5. I use a plastic coffee container cut the lid to fit the meter tightly and filled it 1/3 with the fertilizer solution.  i recommend this meter to all my friends


----------



## OGKushman (May 10, 2022)

boo said:


> I use the blulab pen and have for about 2 years...as mentioned, the probes need to stay wet...it's waterproof so no worries about it getting wet...mebbe $40 on amazon...


They say they are waterproof but there is a pair of wires that runs from the probe through the case and into the board. Since it is always wet under there, the moisture eventually and almost always makes it’s way into the battery compartment and circuit board area.


----------



## Mac420 (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Growing hydro or dirt?
> Personally, I buy the cheap ones off of eBay or Amazon and buy two or three at a time. They can last up to a year or more or die on ya in two months. It's a crap shoot.


Blue lab is only way to go if u want to buy it once as they are made to last. But tbh if growing in soil i don't use it as I run living soil ita only when using bottle nutes.  All depends grow methods


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

As @Mac420 said, no need for pH testing if you grow organically. I tried using chemical nutes but monitoring pH was just a hassle to me. Organic dirt and organic nutes just suits me better. I have read up on ‘living soil’ and aspire to do that one day but that is a fair amount of work and I am a bit lazy.


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 31, 2022)

It seems to me the units with replaceable probes are the way to go? I hate to pay good money for something that wears out. 

For now, I'll keep using General Dynamics drops until I figure out what the best way to go. I really need PPM readings I think. (or maybe not)

How to replace probes for Apera 60 Series Premium Testers - Bing video


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

pute said:


> I have gone to through a few pens in my day.  My latest is my favorite...Apera Instruments PH 20....$50


This is the one I just bought after my $15.00 special broke when I dropped it.

Regardless!!!! This is the key to it!! You need proper storage solution to keep it in and calibration solutions too. The thing i love about this on is Apera has a three point calibration system that is awesome!!! 

Please remember your meter is only as good as it's last calibration!!


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

That is the one I have. Love the case.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

How does the Atlas storage solution work?  I just put a few drop of r/o water in the cap as per the directions.  I have had it about a year now with no problem.


----------



## BillyK (Jun 13, 2022)

I just put the solution full strength right in the cap and store it that way. Glad to hear no problem, bet it last years.


----------

